# WOW...got permit in 1 day!!!



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, I think I just set a Mecklenburg county record.

Last Friday, January 19th, I went down to the Sheriff's department in person and put in my handgun permit application. On Monday, January 22, they sent me a letter telling me that I have been approved. The clerk told me that it would take 3-4 weeks, but the approval letter was dated and post marked Jan 22.

The gun stores tell me that 4 weeks is about minimum, and that I should expect to wait 6 weeks. They also go on to mention that other counties can issue the permit in as little as a day or two, sometimes 3 if they are busy...but my county (Mecklenburg) usually takes over 4 weeks. 

Well, I checked the mail today, and my letter of approval was inside. I do not check the mail daily...more like 2-3 times weekly. That letter had been in there since Tuesday afternoon.

I am still in shock...I live in the largest county in NC, and everyone kept telling me that it would take 4 weeks or so...I am quite shocked that it took only 1 day!!!

I was not ready for the permit to be honest...I am still in the shopping mode, but you better belive that I am going down there tomorrow to get the permit...I may drop the Mastercard at my local gun store on Saturday if my impulse buying urge kicks in...

There are two gun shows in February coming around, and my goal was to have the permits by then...now, I may not wiat until then.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Florida's good about that stuff but, damn! It'll take 3 months the shortest four months tops. Three months if you go to sheriffs office.
Lucky bastard, enjoy!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here U are looking at 2 months at the fastest. We have to take a class in TX, even for renewals...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bangbang said:


> OK, I think I just set a Mecklenburg county record.
> 
> Last Friday, January 19th, I went down to the Sheriff's department in person and put in my handgun permit application. On Monday, January 22, they sent me a letter telling me that I have been approved. The clerk told me that it would take 3-4 weeks, but the approval letter was dated and post marked Jan 22.


Are you talking about your concealed carry permit or just the purchase permit? I'm going to assume that it was the standard purchase permit, considering the CCH permits require the additional fingerprinting and FBI background check. No way that was done in a day.

Here in Wake county, my purchase permit took exactly one week and my CCH took 4 weeks.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Todd said:


> Are you talking about your concealed carry permit or just the purchase permit? I'm going to assume that it was the standard purchase permit, considering the CCH permits require the additional fingerprinting and FBI background check. No way that was done in a day.
> 
> Here in Wake county, my purchase permit took exactly one week and my CCH took 4 weeks.


Purchase permit? In NC? Really? I thought VA was bad with the only one-a-month restriction, but we don't need no stinking permit to buy a handgun. This is America!

CHP here in Prince William county took me just shy of 45 days from when I turned in the paperwork.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Purchase permit? In NC? Really?


Yup. Go to the Sheriff, fill out the application, say you're not a criminal, pay $5, wait a week. Get the call from Sheriff, pick up your permit, give it to the gun shop, walk out with your gun. You can still "buy" the gun without the permit, you just can't leave the store with it. I did that with my XD because I didn't want to have to order it. The store held it in their safe for the week while I waited for the permit.

If you have your CCH permit, that supersedes the regular permit. All you do is present that at the gun store and you walk out with your gun. No hassles, no waiting.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

My NY carry permit took forever. 8 months, 6 months is typical. However, it never expires, never needs renewing, and I carry out my new firearm as soon as I hand over the cash (and pass the 10 min NICS check of course.)


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry if I was misleading...

I was referring to the purchase permit, not the Concealed Permit. Those usually take 70-90 days minimum from what I hear.

But also, I heard that 3-4 weeks is a minimum for the purchase permit...and one guy in the store kinda laughed when I told him that I was expecting to get it in about 3 weeks...

He laughed and said "It could take 6 weeks with Mecklenburg County"

One Frickin Day is all it took!!! So anyone in Mecklenburg County...do it NOW, and in person like I did...maybe they are all caught up on the paperwork...could be a good time to slip one by.

I must say this though...I have a spotless record (except for a speeding ticket or two) and I have lived in this county for over 20 years. That likely made the criminal background check easier for them. 

Whoot! :smt033 

If only I had checked the mail on Tuesday...

EDIT:

This morning on the way to work, I took a detour downtown to the Sheriff's department...I have my 3 permits in the car now(they let you get up to 3 at a time), and am fully ready to buy something...I just gotta make up my mind.

It is much easier to want an $800 Sig when you know you cannot buy it. But now that I have my permit, and can purchase whenever I want to...it is MUCH harder to buy the Sig of my dreams. I have been eye-ing some used Sigs and S&W at the Police Distributors...It seems much easier to spend $800 plus tax on a handgun when you know you cannot buy it...but now the only thing stopping me is the $800 sticker shock...Oh the choices one must make...


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

You should look into an H&K P2000 or a USP.


----------



## scottl (Jan 17, 2007)

In Ky you can walk in a gun store,pick handgun out,then they do a call in background check.If your ok you can leae right then with it.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

In West Virginia were i'm from they only take about a week or two for a concealed weapons license. WV don't require fingerprints so that takes alot of the wait time away. i think my original permit took 2 weeks and the last time i renewed it took about a week. They said the do all the background checks in one day so i assume if you got there at just the right time you would get the permit in a couple days. i also have a FL non-res and that took every bit of 3 months so i guess it just changes from place to place.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

jpruett79 said:


> i also have a FL non-res and that took every bit of 3 months so i guess it just changes from place to place.


I guess it is in the best interests of the "establishment" for the citizens to NOT be armed.

They are likely to take every bit of the 90 day wait that they tell you it will take.

I still do not understand how I was able to get a Mecklenburg County permit in 1 day.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Permit? we don't need no stinking permit!!:mrgreen:


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Permit? we don't need no stinking permit!!:mrgreen:


Not even for concealed carry?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Permit? we don't need no stinking permit!!:mrgreen:


Isn't is sad when we are pleased that it only takes one day to get government permission to exercise a _*right*_? How long should it take to get permission to go to a church? (You'd need separate permits for different churches, of course.) How much should it cost, and how much training should be required, for permission to buy newspapers? (Separate permit for each paper, of course.) After all, they used to require poll taxes and literacy tests to exercise the right to vote, right? Why shouldn't there be fees and licenses to exercise the rights (plural) to keep and bear arms?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Permit? we don't need no stinking permit!!:mrgreen:


That's because the Alaskan government people know people up there have got bigger problems to worry about than if someone is carrying a gun; like freezing to death or getting eaten by a bear. :smt033


----------



## ScottyMac (Jan 14, 2007)

In Michigan you have to go to your local police department to get a purchase permit and they can set there own waiting period if they so choose. Luckily I had to got through the County Sheriff's department and it took all of 15 minutes to get the permit. It took another 15 minutes for the safety inspection and registration after I got the gun. Now the CCW is a different story. You need an 8 hour class and it take 6 to 8 weeks once you've turned in your paper work and have been fingure printed.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*NH Priceless*

1000 Hours on the Internet researching handguns. 
15 Minutes to the Gun Shop. $2.99 in Fuel
30 Minutes in the Gun Shop buying a gun. $425 for a Beretta PX4
15 Minutes later at the Range. $2.99 Fuel
60 Minutes at the range putting 200 rounds through my new gun. $40.00
Two Day later applying for my CCW. $10.00
Two Weeks later to the day, receiving my CCW. $0.00

Living in the "Live Free or Die" State - Priceless :smt023

P.S. You can open carry in NH


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Silly said:


> 1000 Hours on the Internet researching handguns.
> 15 Minutes to the Gun Shop. $2.99 in Fuel
> 30 Minutes in the Gun Shop buying a gun. $425 for a Beretta PX4
> 15 Minutes later at the Range. $2.99 Fuel
> ...


NICE!!!

$10 for the CCW...it costs $90 around here. ALso, the PX4 for just $425...that has to be wholesale...if NH wasn't so damn cold!!!:smt023


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I got my CCW permit in 8 days had to wait for Circut Court Judge to get in. It's a damn shame we need a permit at all! J.R.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

J.R. said:


> I got my CCW permit in 8 days had to wait for Circut Court Judge to get in. It's a damn shame we need a permit at all! J.R.


Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised...

They told me it will take 3-4 weeks to get the regular purchase permit...it took 1 day.

They say that the CCW permit can take up to 90 days (or longer)...but within 90 days, they have to give you the status of the application.

Maybe, my luck will carry over to the CCW, and I can have that done in a month or so...

The criminal record check for the handgun took all of 1 day for me...so the slightly more extensive check they do for the CCW, may take a week. Anything after that, and they are just making you wait for the sake of making you wait.

The earliest CCW class is Feb 10th. I think I may take it, and begin the process.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

bangbang,when I got mine I lived in a small populated county,about 4500 total,DON'T COUNT ON THAT WHERE YOU LIVE!!!!!!J.R.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

J.R. said:


> bangbang,when I got mine I lived in a small populated county,about 4500 total,DON'T COUNT ON THAT WHERE YOU LIVE!!!!!!J.R.


No, I cannot count on any of that...

I still find it funny that I have a handgun, and I was not even supposed to have the permit for another 2 weeks...

I am signed up for the Feb. 10th CCW class, and I hope to schedule my appointment with the Sheriff within a week or two of my course completion. At this rate, I will ahve the CCW no later than June 1st...but I hope to have it in May...or dare I say...April???


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I finished paying my state extortion fe - err - got my CA Handgun Safety Certificate on Saturday. $30 bucks, 10 minutes.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Dood, 30 bucks now? I thought it was 25. Mine was 20(in 2003) and they're all good for 5 years. After it expires, you pay the fee again and have to take the 30 question test again. Miss more than seven multiple choice questions and you fail and have to pay to take it all over again, unless you opt for the 2 hour safety course instead, which you still pay for. Most people that are "into" guns have no problem aceing the test without even using the safety booklet that you can study before taking it. And after all is said and done with new Safety Certificate in hand, you still can't get that certain pistol you wanted new or used(unless it is an approved C&R gun) shipped to your FFL if it's out of state and isn't listed on the CA roster of approved handguns or an older gun that doesn't have the mandated safety features, unless it's already owned within the state and comes up for sale. The term "extortion" is exactly right.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

The $30 is because the establishment that provides the testing is entitled to a fee.

And if you fail, the fee entitles you to take the test one more time within 24 hours.

But, yeah, getting handguns here is ridiculously difficult. Serves no purpose but to pour more money into Sacrademento.


----------

